
The Trump Troll vs. the Mods - all_usernames
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/29/technology/trump-twitter.html
======
all_usernames
"...looking at Mr. Trump as an aggrieved user of a fractious internet forum,
rather than a politician making high-minded claims about freedom of speech,
clarifies the dynamics at play here."

------
cm2187
The submission is using an editorialised title "The Trump Troll vs. the Mods",
instead of the actual title "The President Versus the Mods"

